# ترنيمة اعروس الفادي القبطية (ام الشهداء)



## maged75 (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*ترنيمة أعروس الفادي القبطية *

*للتحميل*

*اضغط هنا*

*نفس الترنيمة بصوت فريق ترانيم اخر*

*للتحميل*

*اضغط هنا*


----------



## BITAR (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة اعروس الفادي القبطية (ام الشهداء)*

*شكرا على الترنيمه*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## oesi no (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة اعروس الفادي القبطية (ام الشهداء)*

الف شكر على الترنيمة ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك 
الترنيمة دى بحبها جداااااااااا​


----------



## maged75 (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة اعروس الفادي القبطية (ام الشهداء)*

*عفوا اخواني وربنا يبارككم*


----------



## نونة (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة اعروس الفادي القبطية (ام الشهداء)*

ميرسى جدااااااااا ترنيمة حلوة اوى انا بحبهاااااااااا :Love_Letter_Send::t31:


----------



## cobcob (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة اعروس الفادي القبطية (ام الشهداء)*

الترنيمةجميلة جدا 
شكرا يا ماجد
مشاركاتك كلها جميلة
على فكرة الترنيمة التانية دى من شريط
عدرا يا عدرا لضياء صبرى


----------



## maged75 (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة اعروس الفادي القبطية (ام الشهداء)*

*شكراااااااا ليكم علي تشجيعكم الجميل دا وربنا يبارك حياتكم*


----------



## mansor1_2000 (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة اعروس الفادي القبطية (ام الشهداء)*

*شكرا على الترنيمة انا بقالى فترة بدو عليها*
*واخيرا وجتها*
*ربنا يعوض تعبك*​


----------



## maged75 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة اعروس الفادي القبطية (ام الشهداء)*

*عفوا اخي منصور وربنا يباركك*


----------



## mrmr23 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي علي الترنيمة الجميلة


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى على الترنيمه 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## maged75 (15 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ramynasr (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا على الترنيمه
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## maged75 (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكراااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (17 أكتوبر 2008)

ترنيمه جميله اوى شكراا ليك


----------



## maged75 (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا للجميع*


----------



## شمعة القرن 20 (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*اشكرك اخى على الترنيمة الجميلة دى​*


----------



## maged75 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرااااااااا*


----------



## tamer goerg (22 ديسمبر 2008)

ترنيمة رائعه لام النور العدرا مريم ام رب المجد مخلص العالم


----------



## الامير الحزين (23 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام لكم

شكرا يازعيم على ردك على رسالتى  والحمد للة  انك فهمت قصدى 
وانا اوعدك مش هتكرر منى اى ازعاج لاخواتى الاعضاء بطلب صداقتهم على الخاص او طلب رايهم فى المشاركة فى موضوعى 
شكرا يازعيم انك اتحت فرصة لى انى اشارك فى المنتدى العملاق منتدى الكنيسة
ربنا معاك ومعى كل شعبة


----------



## الامير الحزين (23 ديسمبر 2008)

اسف جدا 
بعت ليك رسالة خطا
شكرا على مجهودك ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## armiaa (7 مايو 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## kalimooo (8 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------

